# Pressure Washer Motor Dies



## Dick Hardison (May 1, 2005)

I'm new to the forum and need help. I purchased a used Sears 3000 psi pressure washer with a Generac 7.8hp, OHV engine. I performed routine tune, plug, air filter, and oil filter. It ran perfectly all day while I washed part of my driveway. The next day I was going to finish the job and the motor wouldn't run longer than a few seconds. I could prime the motor and it would start on the first pull of the rope, but would die after 4 or 5 seconds. I cleaned the carb and checked gas supply to the carb. No change in dieing. I was so convinced that the carb was bad that I purchased a new one. No change in the engine dieing after a few seconds of perfect running. Anyone have suggestions of what may be the problem? Thanks.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

generac, means not name brand right? well it may be the coil is failing, since it doesn't pertain to the carb.


----------



## Dick Hardison (May 1, 2005)

Generac (GN 220, 7.8HP, Model # EHC 04048-0) is the brand name Sears supplied with this pressure washer. I've not heard of this brand either. Seems like they are big in portable electric generators. I appreciate the coil suggestion and I'll check it out. Thanks.


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

As stupid as it sounds, it may be your wand. You may want to disconnect the hose from the pump and see if the situation gets any better. If it does, you have a bad wand.


----------



## Dick Hardison (May 1, 2005)

I tried disconnecting the wand but the engine dying continues unchanged. I'm checking the coil condition next. I'll be out of town a few days so it will be late next week before I can get to it.


----------



## Dick Hardison (May 1, 2005)

I started thinking about non logical problems like the wand is bad. I noticed a wire connected to a low oil cutoff switch so I disconnected the wire and left it hanging loose. I expected the engine not to start, but was I supprised when it started and ran perfectly. I finished washing my driveway. Thanks again for the replys that you two gave me.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well yeah that switch would cause it not to run, but......... even though you disconnected it, check your oil often. it may have been low on oil to begin with. of course i don't know if it was.


----------



## fords-n-mowers (May 6, 2005)

generac is a brand name. they are like everyone else. they buy motors from briggs\tecumseh and put theyre parts on them. :thumbsup:


----------



## Icelus (May 14, 2005)

*Generac Power Washer Problem*

Hi Dick:

I'm almost certain the problem with your pressure water has something to do with the oil pressure safety shutdown valve/switch (which is located on the exhaust side of your engine, down by the oil filter). Its a little silver nipple-like thing that has a wire attached to it going to the on-off switch. If you disconnect the wire from the nipple, my bet is that your power washer will run without shutting off. When disconnected, make sure the engine has oil, since the safety switch will no longer be connected. Probably not good to run it with the safety switch disconnected, since one is not really able to tell if the engine is getting full oiil pressure and the safety switch is simply not working; or if the safety switch is working properly but for some reason the engine isn't getting enough pressure (so you should look into purchasing a new safety switch before you use the pressure washer). Here is a link to the Generac web site (which also includes all the owner's manuals free for download in case you didn't get one with your used power washer). www.gppi.com

Hope this helps. Kind Regards;

Kent


----------

